# Hedgehog with cancer and sudden seizure/stroke?



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

Hi. I've been on the health thread before about Skittles and her cancer, specifically after her diagnoses in mid December.
It's nearly been three months since her operation, having ovarian cancer, her tumor was removed, which is hefty, it was 1/3 of her weight. For the past couple of months, she's been doing better. She put weight back on, and stayed around a steady, healthy weight. She was eating, she was still going on her wheel, but understandably she isn't as active as she used to be. The only thing that she hasn't been so well about is a bit of the runs last week, which cleared up quiet well and I wasn't too worried about.
We couldn't tell if the cancer had spread, though we think its a high possibility.

Last night I got her out as usual and was sat watching telly with her on my lap. Suddenly she flops onto her left side and starts to wriggle about. I pick her up and realize she must be having a seizure as that side of her body becomes completely paralysed. Of course she's panicked, so I put her back down and try to lie her as comfortably as possible and hold her head to reassure her. She then flipped herself onto her back and vommited a green/foamy substance (however she hadn't been incontact with anything since I got her up and hadn't been biting anything). I got her directly on her side so that she wouldn't choke if she was going to be sick again, at which stage she began to loose control of her bowels, which is understandable as she was afraid. She spazamed for a while, then began to curl up into herself, where she stayed for about an hour. Her front paws were waving up and down, though it seemed controllably. As I say she stayed like this for a while, sneezed a few times, panicked a bit and eventually came out but the left side of her body was still limp and she lay lopsided on me for about another 2 hours, were she eventually managed to sort of get up onto her other legs and move about with a limp, though was falling over.

After this, I took her up, put her in blankets so that it was easier to get back into if she got up in the night, ensured she had food and water (though of course I doubted she was interested in the food, but it was there just in case) and I got up every hour or so to check on her. At around 6:30am I got her up as she wasn't in her blankets and encouraged her to see if she would walk, which she had done better than before, though was limping with her left back leg.

I haven't took her to the vet as of yet, as I'm afraid they will just advise to put her down. I'm trying to give it 24 hours to see if she gets any better, which seems possible as she has done incredibly well since last night. I am however waiting for a phone call from my vet to talk to him about the incident, as he is familiar with Skittles case. 

I'm still unsure if it was a seizure or a stroke. I think it was possibly a stroke due to the prolonged paralysis of one side of her body and slight 'dead-eye' on her left.

Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated in this time, thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor Skittles.

The green in the foam she vomited is from stomach bile. Hedgehog bile is green so when they vomit it up, it shows as green. 

Your vet should be able to tell if this was a stroke without doing anything invasive. 

Don't let the vet persuade you to euthanize her yet. Unless she continues to have incidences like last night, give her supportive care and see what if any improvements she makes over the next days or weeks. 

Of course if she seems to be suffering or continues to get worse then you will have to make the decision. 

Many years ago I had a boy whom we suspect had a stroke. I didn't see when it happened so no clue what he did during it, but he went from a normal hedgehog to unable to move. He was terrified and I feel part of his initial inability to move was terror because it happened so fast. Over a few days and weeks he improved to the point where he could wheel by leaning his weak side against the back of the wheel. 

I hope Skittles will show continued improvement.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

That must have been awful to witness, but thank God you were there to provide comfort. I think Nancy touched on all the important points, you know your hedgie. Don't let anyone bully you into what you should or should not do.
I watched my mums dog have a terrible seizure or stroke. We thought she had died right in front of us. It took hours for her to come around. They never took her to the vet and she lived for many more years. 
I think waiting a while is a good decision as she does not seem to be in any other distress at this time.
I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

I didn't take her to the vet but I talked to him, he's a very good man and won't put an animal down unless he feels its absolutely necessary. From what I told him he said that she had defiantly had a stroke, and due to the length of 'twitching' and being completely glazed over, he said she's most defiantly brain damaged.

It's very upsetting, but we are giving her the weekend to see if she can walk. He said if she won't take water or eat, and if she continues to collapse, then we have no other option as due to her cancer, she will now only have a short term and it's the quality of life that matters. I wouldn't like to think she was in pain or miserable and starving to death.

I'm going to force her take water tonight by syringe feeding her and will probably encourage her to take some baby food as well to push her on her way.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am glad you have a good vet. These things are not eay and having someone bully you is not nice. Excellant idea on the water and baby food. Make sure she can swallow and does not choke on it. Keep us posted if you are comfortable sharing your experiences.


----------

